# Northern Ireland whats the craic?! Trails, Do you know of any hidden gems??



## jamjunky (May 9, 2013)

Hey Folks,

I was curious to see if there are any fellow northern Irish riders lurking around the posts and threads searching for a cool spot to ride.

Recently we have had a surge in trails openening up to the public and they are awsome, best of all they are free!!

1. Rostrevor - Awsome Day out!!! :thumbsup:
2. Davagh - Have not rode here yet 
3. Castelwellan - Have not rode here yet 
4. Mary Peters - Have not rode here yet 

Anybody else rode these spots?

*Or do you know of any lesser know trails worth mentioning?

*Share the wealth!!!


----------



## PBNinja (Jan 30, 2014)

Tried Cavehill in Belfast? Haven't been myself but mates say it's pretty good.


----------

